# Britain



## John999

Just received the fallowing email. Does anyone have an opinion about it?

This also goes for SCOTLAND, WALES & IRELAND!!


ENGLAND I think this really sums it all up.

After hearing that many cities did not want to offend other cultures by putting up Xmas lights, so DIDN'T!

After learning that the British Red Cross shops were instructed not to display Christmas decorations lest they cause offence. (A move which cost them my support thereafter.) 
After hearing that the Birmingham council changed its opinion and let a Muslim woman have her picture on her driver's licence with her face covered. You try it!

After hearing of a Primary School in Birmingham where a boy was told that for PE they could wear Football League shirts (Aston Villa, Birmingham, West Brom etc) but NOT an England shirt as it could offend others !

This prompted the editorial below written by a UK citizen. 
and published in a British newspaper.

IMMIGRANTS. NOT BRITONS, MUST ADAPT.

Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on London , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Brits.

However, the dust from the attacks has barely settled and the 'politically correct' crowd begin complaining about the possibility that our patriotism is offending others.

I am not against immigration, nor do I hold a grudge against anyone who is seeking a better life by coming to Britain . However, there are a few things that those who have recently come to our country, and apparently some born here, need to understand.

This idea of England being a multicultural centre for community has served only to dilute our sovereignty and our national identity. As Britons, we have our own culture, our own society, our own language and our own lifestyle. This culture has been developed over centuries of wars, struggles, trials and victories fought by the untold masses of men and women who laid down their lives and of the millions of men and women who have sought freedom.

We speak ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language! 


If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.. If St. George's cross offends you, then you should seriously consider a move to another part of this planet.

We are happy with our culture and have no desire to change, and we really don't care how you did things where you came from. This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this.

But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our National Motto, or Our Way of Life, I encourage you take advantage of one other great British freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.

We didn't force you to come here. If you don't like it GO HOME!!

You asked to be here.. So accept the country that accepted YOU. Pretty easy really, when you think about it... 

If we all keep passing this to our friends (and enemies) it will also, sooner or later get back to the complainers, lets all try, please.

No matter how many times you receive it.... please forward it to all you know


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi John and All

I could not agree more. 

What we need but will never get is a situation like in Australia. This is our country if you do not like it go away. To many in the UK are more interested in Human Rights than what is best for there own country. 

Below is what the UK needs but will not get

I am moving to Portugal and understand i have to accept there ways.

Peterfc


----------



## siobhanwf

TOTALLY AGREE! 

If we live in other lands we must adapt to their laws.

Why should the Uk be different?


----------



## siobhanwf

John please note that Ireland is in two parts.

Northern Ireland (6 of 32 counties) are part of the "United Kingdom and Northern Ireland".
The other 26 counties are EIRE.

political correctness is not so much in evidence in Ireland. Christmas decorations abounded. Carols were sung and nativity plays we carried out in schools. Long may it remain so.


----------



## Diane1

Hi John
Having just spent my first xmas in th


----------



## silvers

Dear John,
That is a piece of propoganda by a racist organisation called c18. They sometimes submit it as an open letter from an Australian MP, but the gist is always the same.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> Dear John,
> That is a piece of propoganda by a racist organisation called c18. They sometimes submit it as an open letter from an Australian MP, but the gist is always the same.


Must admit that I have received that email several time Silvers. Didn´t know the source though thanks:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

*totally shocked*

from DailyMail.co.uk

Farmer whose chickens were spooked by RAF jets gets a bigger MoD payout than wounded soldiers

Defence chiefs paid out £42,000 to a Staffordshire farmer whose chickens laid fewer eggs because they were frightened by the Red Arrows display team.

Another £117,000 was handed over to a Yorkshire racehorse owner after the animal injured itself when it was spooked by jets.Someone in Devon banked £52,000 because low-flying aircraft on exercise sparked Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.

Someone in Devon banked £52,000 because low-flying aircraft on exercise sparked Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.


*Sergeant Darren Stephens sustained terrible injuries to his arms and legs in a mortar attackin Iraq three years ago.
The 37-year-old, of Leeds, received £102,000 in compensation - £15,000 less than the injured racehorse.*


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> Dear John,
> That is a piece of propoganda by a racist organisation called c18. They sometimes submit it as an open letter from an Australian MP, but the gist is always the same.


I have a question for you Silvers. Which part of that message do you considerer to be racist?


----------



## John999

My interpretation of this message is what the majority of the British people want. The right to be British in their own country
:focus:


----------



## Miguelsantos

Hi John
That subject is… there are several British families on Silver Coast and knowing that the majority will agree with that letter, it is true that is a complicated matter to discus in an open forum. The fear of repercussions is still present when subjects like that came in to conversation. However, I do agree that when you move to a different country, looking for a better quality of life, you should respect their culture and way of life and do your best to fit in. My knowledge regarding the UK is very basic, 2 weeks holidays in London, and whatever I hear from the “Brits” I know. My opinion is that they don’t seem to be happy with the way England is going, and that’s one of the reasons so many are leaving, looking for a better, “calmer” place to live and raise their children


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> Hi John
> That subject is… there are several British families on Silver Coast and knowing that the majority will agree with that letter, it is true that is a complicated matter to discus in an open forum. The fear of repercussions is still present when subjects like that came in to conversation. However, I do agree that when you move to a different country, looking for a better quality of life, you should respect their culture and way of life and do your best to fit in. My knowledge regarding the UK is very basic, 2 weeks holidays in London, and whatever I hear from the “Brits” I know. My opinion is that they don’t seem to be happy with the way England is going, and that’s one of the reasons so many are leaving, looking for a better, “calmer” place to live and raise their children



Hi Miguel

Very well said.

I hope to move to Central Portugal March/ April and i hope to fit into life as it is. I could not and would not want to change a thing. 

Peterfc


----------



## mickybob

silvers said:


> Dear John,
> That is a piece of propoganda by a racist organisation called c18. They sometimes submit it as an open letter from an Australian MP, but the gist is always the same.


I dont care who it comes from. It should be given to every one who wants to stay in Britain, and they should be made to sign it, and agree to abide by it. And no, I dont belong to c18 or any other racist organisation. I live in a country that I was not born in, I would not dream of trying to make them change.


----------



## Miguelsantos

PETERFC said:


> Hi Miguel
> 
> Very well said.
> 
> I hope to move to Central Portugal March/ April and i hope to fit into life as it is. I could not and would not want to change a thing.
> 
> Peterfc


Hi Peter
I am still green on the forum, but for what I see you are one of the few who’s never afraid to speak your mind. It might get you in trouble now and again but you seem to be, what you see is what you get. Not many people have that courage does days. Central Portugal it is beautiful, good choice of yours. Suggestion; Bring your rain coat with you. You will be arriving during the rainy season, which generally is April/May


----------



## desres

*Totally agree !!*

Does anyone have an opinion about it?

_I would just like to add my opinion to this ... i am British & have been living in the Middle East for a while {although about to move on very soon }
I have lived in a very different culture & surroundings but realised one thing .. when you decide to live in any country YOU have to adjust ... and not the country !

I really find it difficult to understand why the British Government find that so hard & bow's down to people's cultural differnces that choose to live there 

I am a Christian living in the Muslim world .. but it has never done me any harm .. its just a matter of accepting everyones beliefs & religions & way of life 
They celebrate the month of Ramadan & expats here respect this & we have to adjust accordingly .. the way we dress .. & different tiimings for what we can do .. No Smoking / Drinking / Eating in any public place until after {Iftar timing } approx 6.30 pm .. we have to respect this because it is NOT our country .. but at the same time we celebrate our own traditions .. Christmas etc .. its really just a case of understanding 

If we didnt agree with things or get offended & started to complain, we would be told to ' GO TO YOUR COUNTRY ' and they have every right to say this ... WE choose to stay here .. now because of this general attitude it is one of the safest places in the world to live, having zero tolerance on certain things, no matter where you are from or what your nationality is, and to be very honest the so called British Government could learn a lot from countries like this .. No job then you go home .... NO HANDOUTS HERE !!! 

I think the British Government needs a big wake up call .. thats why the place is on its knee's 
Its all very simple really & we all have the right to look for a better lifestyle ..but 
YOU choose the country & YOU choose that way of life !!
and if YOU dont like it .. YOU GO HOME _[/I]


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Miguel and Desres and All

Thank you for your comments. I do not post to to cause offence or to say what is expected, but i will always be honest as that is how i was taught as a child. 

We have a saying in the UK " When in Rome do as the Romans do ".

We have a very small group of people out of 60/70 million who do not want to accept the way of life in the that we enjoy. What we really need is a party to say "This is our country if you wish to stay then accept our way of life. If you do not wish to enjoy our way of life then find somewhere that will allow you to act as you wish". If a party was to declare this as part of what it stood for then i am sure that the next election would see a change for "UK Values first" Enough from me my last word.

I have said before I have paid my Promissory contract, i have my house. Portugal is allowing me to move to there country. Then i should be fair and accept there rules.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

Slightly off the subject. About a week ago I had a conversation with the UK tax office as I had sent a form to them in August to remove myself from the UK tax system as I am now FULLY resident in Portugal.

So sorry madam...we haven't got around to it yet as we have had so many application we have been inundated with these forms. It will still be some time before we will be able to activate it

Does that not tell us something.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

I am part of the largest discount chain in the UK and we are all franchised. A number of years ago i had a huge Threshers hope next door to mine. As we are discount after some time it closed :clap2: . Before it closed i applied for the Lottery machine only to be told it had been allocated to another outlet. I was also told to reapply. This i did first Monday of every month. Each time i was told sorry no machines available but please call back. This i did first Monday of each month. I even knew the staff by name.

Some time ago on the next block a shop changed to what is called a Londis shop. Guess what they got a lottery machine. Me i am the wrong colour being white. I said i would complain to the Race commission and the lottery said i could as my file had got lost. At that time i had been in my present business premises for 20 twenty years. If my name had not been Peter but an ethnic name would i be better off? Who knows. 

It's time to retire i am now 60 years young.

So if i moan and complain it's just me getting something of my chest so when i move to CP i am relaxed and ready for a peaceful future LIFE.

Peter


----------



## MrBife

John999 said:


> My interpretation of this message is what the majority of the British people want. The right to be British in their own country
> :focus:


Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian curry or a Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture and watch American shows on a Japanese TV. Then surfing the internet on a Chinese computer to book a flight to Portugal on an Irish Airline.

And the most British thing of all? Suspicion of all things foreign!


----------



## silvers

John999 said:


> I have a question for you Silvers. Which part of that message do you considerer to be racist?


Sorry for the late reply John, been busy.
Ok here goes, I hate this subject because I hate rascism,as I am sure most do on here. To dislike someone because they are different is wrong. The letter you posted is suggesting just that. Britain is diverse, it's culture being derived from all points. The fact that it's entire point is to tell people to "go home," shows you everything you need to know. It says "they" can get away with everything, it doesn't say that "they" are persecuted just because their skin is kinda dark.
The letters whole purpose is to strike a chord in your mind, to sow that seed, to get you to agree to their beliefs. They are an evil organisation who should be hunted down and culled.
Incidentally the 18 of C18 stands for the 1st and 8th letters of the alphabet, A and H, can you guess who they are named after?


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian curry or a Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture and watch American shows on a Japanese TV. Then surfing the internet on a Chinese computer to book a flight to Portugal on an Irish Airline.
> 
> And the most British thing of all? Suspicion of all things foreign!



BRILLIANT Mr BIfe


----------



## mickybob

silvers said:


> Sorry for the late reply John, been busy.
> Ok here goes, I hate this subject because I hate rascism,as I am sure most do on here. To dislike someone because they are different is wrong. The letter you posted is suggesting just that. Britain is diverse, it's culture being derived from all points. The fact that it's entire point is to tell people to "go home," shows you everything you need to know. It says "they" can get away with everything, it doesn't say that "they" are persecuted just because their skin is kinda dark.
> The letters whole purpose is to strike a chord in your mind, to sow that seed, to get you to agree to their beliefs. They are an evil organisation who should be hunted down and culled.
> Incidentally the 18 of C18 stands for the 1st and 8th letters of the alphabet, A and H, can you guess who they are named after?


I disagree with you Silvers. Like you, I hate rascism, I have been rascialy abused in Ireland, My Irish wife had it in the U.K. it isn't nice. The way that I read the letter was, If you come to live in a forign country, dont ask for them to change it to how you want it, i.e. like the country you have just left. If you dont like the way it is, then go away. Simple realy isn't it? Just look at the situation in the U.K. where some muslims want to make the U.K a sharia state. It is a Christian country, if you want to live in a sharia state MOVE, don't ask the host nation to change. No rascism there.


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> Sorry for the late reply John, been busy.
> Ok here goes, I hate this subject because I hate rascism,as I am sure most do on here. To dislike someone because they are different is wrong. The letter you posted is suggesting just that. Britain is diverse, it's culture being derived from all points. The fact that it's entire point is to tell people to "go home," shows you everything you need to know. It says "they" can get away with everything, it doesn't say that "they" are persecuted just because their skin is kinda dark.
> The letters whole purpose is to strike a chord in your mind, to sow that seed, to get you to agree to their beliefs. They are an evil organisation who should be hunted down and culled.
> Incidentally the 18 of C18 stands for the 1st and 8th letters of the alphabet, A and H, can you guess who they are named after?


Hi Silvers
I have to say that I agree with the majority of the people who has posted on this thread, and likewise I disagree with you. The origin of this letter might come from that c18, I don’t know and to be honest I’m not bothered. I have read the letter several times and don´t see racism on it. What I see is the expression of feelings, which the majority of the people I know feel, and a big wake up call to say it is enough!!! It is true that England has lost their identity, it is true that, in the areas of the country where the muslin community is large in numbers, laws, availed jobs, (there are areas where companies like Tesco or Asda, had to make a deal with local councils granting around 70% of the work force for new stores, had to be from the muslin community, or else they wouldn’t get council permission to open a new store), even the way of life, had to change to please the so called minorities. Christmas songs have been forbidden, national symbols too. There are areas where the speakers from local councils shout loud muslin prayers, at sun set. But you are not allowed to have to the same treatment, for catholic, roman or any other British religion. Do you expect the Portuguese government the change the law to please you? Or do you believe that it is up to you to fit in the best way you can, respecting the local law and culture? As fare is my concern, the individuals from that minority who are always shouting racism, are the real racists and not the ones who want their way of life and culture to be respected. After the London attacks, do you remember that muslin leader, in London, who came several times on national television claiming that Bin Laden was a SAINT, not a terrorist? How long it toke to the government to take action? England has lost their identity and unless some “drastic” measures are taken; the prospects for the future are very dark. Equal rights YES, but what we see isn’t that. I see a country where been Caucasian, puts me in second place, no matter my qualifications and experience. I see a country where I don’t want my grand children to be raised. I see a country developing to destruction. I see a country looking for the future with his head down. Does are my feelings, and I am pleased that we are still aloud to express them. Good save us from the day that becomes forbidden.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Hi Silvers
> I have to say that I agree with the majority of the people who has posted on this thread, and likewise I disagree with you. The origin of this letter might come from that c18, I don’t know and to be honest I’m not bothered. I have read the letter several times and don´t see racism on it. What I see is the expression of feelings, which the majority of the people I know feel, and a big wake up call to say it is enough!!! It is true that England has lost their identity, it is true that, in the areas of the country where the muslin community is large in numbers, laws, availed jobs, (there are areas where companies like Tesco or Asda, had to make a deal with local councils granting around 70% of the work force for new stores, had to be from the muslin community, or else they wouldn’t get council permission to open a new store), even the way of life, had to change to please the so called minorities. Christmas songs have been forbidden, national symbols too. There are areas where the speakers from local councils shout loud muslin prayers, at sun set. But you are not allowed to have to the same treatment, for catholic, roman or any other British religion. Do you expect the Portuguese government the change the law to please you? Or do you believe that it is up to you to fit in the best way you can, respecting the local law and culture? As fare is my concern, the individuals from that minority who are always shouting racism, are the real racists and not the ones who want their way of life and culture to be respected. After the London attacks, do you remember that muslin leader, in London, who came several times on national television claiming that Bin Laden was a SAINT, not a terrorist? How long it toke to the government to take action? England has lost their identity and unless some “drastic” measures are taken; the prospects for the future are very dark. Equal rights YES, but what we see isn’t that. I see a country where been Caucasian, puts me in second place, no matter my qualifications and experience. I see a country where I don’t want my grand children to be raised. I see a country developing to destruction. I see a country looking for the future with his head down. Does are my feelings, and I am pleased that we are still aloud to express them. Good save us from the day that becomes forbidden.


Hi John and All

I can't complain every word is true. We need a brave party to stand up and say This is our country. Today you would get civil rights people, or the human rights brigade out not concerned what is happening to our once great nation. Australia have it right " if you don't like the way we are go somewhere else "

Peter


----------



## silvers

I think we need to agree to disagree. The press go to the most radical lunatic they can for a quote, it's like asking a Ku klux clan member how he feels about mixed marriages. I will never stand by while someone bigger picks on someone smaller, I will never stand by while somebody picks on someone who is different. I can't, it isn't in me to do so. Evil only prospers when good men do nothing.


----------



## John999

Hi Peter and all
We went a few years ago to Australia for a 4 weeks holiday. The amount of requirements I had to fulfill just to get a holiday visa, it was “amazing”. If the UK only had half of them for the ones who move in,” looking for a better quality of life”, we wouldn´t be having this kind of conversation. It is known that human rights organizations are full of sex frustrated people and people who are seeking for attention, the amount of queries they get involved, are manly to seek their 15 minutes in the spot light. There goes the time where they actually fought for equal rights. Now, they get involved in things that you can’t believe that those matters are been discussed in national televisions. Today, they are just business corporations, like charity shops, you can find them in every corner. I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone with this post, just using my human right to express my opinion.


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> I think we need to agree to disagree. The press go to the most radical lunatic they can for a quote, it's like asking a Ku klux clan member how he feels about mixed marriages. I will never stand by while someone bigger picks on someone smaller, I will never stand by while somebody picks on someone who is different. I can't, it isn't in me to do so. Evil only prospers when good men do nothing.


Totally agree with you Silvers. The KU KLUX CLAN in the UK is growing by the day. Since England became a “muslin colony”, the Brits are struggling to get equal rights and freedom to be Brits. Isn’t it why so many are leaving to other countries, looking for a better life? No matter if they are too young to retire and “struggle” to make a living? You have the right to be British anywhere in Europe, less in your own country. That is sad!!!


----------



## desres

PETERFC said:


> Hi John and All
> 
> I can't complain every word is true. We need a brave party to stand up and say This is our country. Today you would get civil rights people, or the human rights brigade out not concerned what is happening to our once great nation. Australia have it right " if you don't like the way we are go somewhere else "
> 
> Peter


_Hi Peter .. i totally agree with your comments 
' *We need a brave party to stand up and say this is our country *' 

We have a Government that has absolutely no backbone .. & doesn't stand strong in any shape or form .. like i said in my previous comments .. they just bow down to peoples demands. what they should have done a long time ago is set standards & strict limitations to expatriates that chose to move to the U.K. 
Just like other countries set standards & limitations for 
Any expatriate .. wherever people come from it doesn't matter 

In most countries expatriates are always ' the foreigner' & have to renew Residence Visa every year & have to show proof of funds in a bank account in THAT country to show they can support themselves & their families for the time they choose to stay their .. when this money runs out its .. BYE BYE time

Also not allowed to just open a business unless you take a 'Local Partner' in Thailand you have to have 2 Thai partners to open any business ..
and you have to report to the Police Station every 90 days in case any change of address, this is a good way to let you know ... ' you are only a guest here' 
for as long as they see fit !!

But sadly this is not the case in England .. they allowed people to move there & do exactly as they wanted
Open any kind of business just like that & gave some of them tax payers money to do it with 

But lets look at this for what it is > if there was a country where you can move to & DONT REALLY have to work .. if you dont fancy .. because they have a 
FREE benefit system for anyone & everyone 
FREE housing .. if you need it .. ah go on ... just till u get on your feet :clap2:
FREE medical if your sick .. oh & FREE education as well for your kids ............ WOW ... wouldnt anyone be tempted ?? 

I have been an expat for a while & i have never recieved even a Metro ticket free !


Now this is the outcome of a financially drained & extremely weak GOVERNMENT
and they really only have themselves to blame .... not any foreigner, they just jumped on a good opportunity & to be honest if there was a country that gave me all those benefits for FREE i would fly there tomorrow lane: _


----------



## Miguelsantos

There are some British guests at the family “Hotel”, not very happy with the weather they got this week. I just went in earlier to see if mum and dad needed a hand. Found them in the bar and had a pint with them. Told them about this forum, and also, about this thread. I cannot repeat the words they said; basically they believe that the situation in the United Kingdom is unbearable.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> There are some British guests at the family “Hotel”, not very happy with the weather they got this week. I just went in earlier to see if mum and dad needed a hand. Found them in the bar and had a pint with them. Told them about this forum, and also, about this thread. I cannot repeat the words they said; basically they believe that the situation in the United Kingdom is unbearable.


Hi Miguel

Good work. It's not just the members on here but it is common across the Uk. As i speak to many customers in my shop they all agree our country is lost to all those who want more than the way of life we enjoy. 

I fear there is little we can do.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

mickybob said:


> I disagree with you Silvers. Like you, I hate rascism, I have been rascialy abused in Ireland, My Irish wife had it in the U.K. it isn't nice. The way that I read the letter was, If you come to live in a forign country, don't ask for them to change it to how you want it, i.e. like the country you have just left. If you dont like the way it is, then go away. Simple realy isn't it? Just look at the situation in the U.K. where some muslims want to make the U.K a sharia state. It is a Christian country, if you want to live in a sharia state MOVE, don't ask the host nation to change. No rascism there.


How true MickeyBob.... if we live in a Muslim state we are expected to abide by their laws.
If you read a thread I posted earlier of my sisters experience in Saudi...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/36523-letter-saudi.html maybe some will realize what is expected of a woman in a muslim country.

I am certainly *not* racist and have friends from all nationalities and creeds, including muslims. It is just the extreme that should not be accepted.
I spent a lot of time in Iran in the early 70s while I was a stewardess....our uniform skits were worn just above the Knee. We had to wrap material around the skirt to travel from the aircraft to the terminal and from the transporrt to the hotel. Trousers we forbidden during you stay day and you carried a long skirt in your baggage.

It is interesting too that while The Queen or the late Princess Diane visited a muslim state they covered their heads and wore long skirts....while Ms C. Rice wore trousers and did not cover her head. You have to respect other peoples beliefs and customs in *their* country

There are some British living not far from me and they do nothing but moan about Portugal.
My answer is....why are you here? why did you move here? if it is not to your taste GO HOME. This is I think rather the tone of the original post.


----------



## patsy

*The england we once new*

I have been reading all the post on this subject ,i agree with most of them i have returned from the uk after spending xmas with my family ,and i have to say i am not racist , but i find it is so easy to call people racist when you are not getting what you want i think we have given up so much already, our identity has all but gone, our freedom of speach has disapeard, for godsake get real, whose country is it ,stop giving free homes free money free docs schools ect, unless you can support you and your family unless you have paid tax in this country the money WE have paid and our parents ect all our working lifes, is for our familys to look after our parents in there old age and our childrens education ect and to make our country a good and happy place to live and be proud of not to give away to people who come just because everything is free i am sorry if i have afended any one this was not my intention i have lots of friends of all nationaltitys but this does not happen ,in other countrys,
land
 like lots of you say when in rome and this should apply to everyone if we dont make a stand our identity will be gone for ever and the england we once new will be no more .patsy


----------



## Miguelsantos

siobhanwf said:


> How true MickeyBob.... if we live in a Muslim state we are expected to abide by their laws.
> If you read a thread I posted earlier of my sisters experience in Saudi...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/36523-letter-saudi.html maybe some will realize what is expected of a woman in a muslim country.
> 
> I am certainly *not* racist and have friends from all nationalities and creeds, including muslims. It is just the extreme that should not be accepted.
> I spent a lot of time in Iran in the early 70s while I was a stewardess....our uniform skits were worn just above the Knee. We had to wrap material around the skirt to travel from the aircraft to the terminal and from the transporrt to the hotel. Trousers we forbidden during you stay day and you carried a long skirt in your baggage.
> 
> It is interesting too that while The Queen or the late Princess Diane visited a muslim state they covered their heads and wore long skirts....while Ms C. Rice wore trousers and did not cover her head. You have to respect other peoples beliefs and customs in *their* country
> 
> There are some British living not far from me and they do nothing but moan about Portugal.
> My answer is....why are you here? why did you move here? if it is not to your taste GO HOME. This is I think rather the tone of the original post.



Hi siobhanwf
There are always good and bad people, no matter skin cooler or nationality. Luckily we are that the majority of the expats in Portugal have a different attitude and they have embraced our way of life. God doesn’t please everybody and we as simple mortals don’t expect to be able to do so. Those neighbors you have can moan as much as they want, because that only will make their stay unhappier, more every day. The Portuguese wouldn’t change who and what they are to please others. They will make an effort to get you involved in their community, they will make an effort to make you feel welcome, and they will show you their culture, house, food and wines. They will teach you the way around if you ask and they will respect your culture and habits. They will seat with you watching the football and they will not insult you if England scores against Portugal, they will moan against their own time and they will have a pint with you. If all that isn’t enough to please whoever they are, then the best thing to do is leave


----------



## desres

_Hi Guys 

I really cant grasp the comment's on racism .. this has absolutely nothing to do with racism in my opinion 

Its due to a bunch of Monkeys that call themselves the Government that opened their doors & access to their public services to anyone & everyone ! 

Also let Crime & Drugs get so far out of hand there is no turning back !!

If a youth starts robbing cars or mugging old people .. they will actually make excuses for them .. ' from a disfuntional background ' etc etc .. then slap his wrist & send him to a holiday camp & actually thinks this will change his ways .. i mean C'mon ! there just so soft & stupid a bunch of whoosies 

All they are interested in is lining their own pockets with any backhanders they can get on the way 

*Its actually RESENTMENT not RACISM *
If you are a Brit & your working your butt off TRYING to make a living & keep a roof over your head / pay your bill's / buy the groceries etc
and your next door neighbour is an expatriate there & sits on his butt all day or cleans his very nice car thats much better than yours & you know they are claiming ALL benefit's available to them ... Anyone would feel resentment !!!

Then as time goes on that resentment feels stronger & stronger ... but remember its not their fault that the U.K. governent said....... c'mon on in & live totally free if you fancy .. the taxpayers will pay for you .. no problem !!! 

Think about it .. can any Brit relocate to any other country in the world & get 
Housing / Medical / Education / and money to live on for FREE ??

There are a lot of nationalities that were born in U.K. & if they think they can change the countries ways to suit their own needs they will do .. because they have a voice .. it was just upto the Government Monkeys to say .. NO WAY ..
a long time ago 

The Government set these boundaries & the Brits are left to pick up the pieces !!_


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Hi Miguel
> 
> Good work. It's not just the members on here but it is common across the Uk. As i speak to many customers in my shop they all agree our country is lost to all those who want more than the way of life we enjoy.
> 
> I fear there is little we can do.
> 
> Peter


I think you are right Peter, unfortunately the British people seem to be very apathetic ...a prime example, when the radical muslim cleric who hates the UK and wants to blow everyone up, yet happily accepts 700 pounds a week of taxpayers money and a free council house etc, wanted to march through Wootton Bassett, last time we heard only 70,000 people had signed an online petition yet nearly 200,000 had signed a petition to get Gavin and Stacey, a tv prog, back for a new series! Says it all really doesn't it!!!

I used to work years ago at the Immigration dept at Man Airport and the treatment the muslims etc got would make you scream in despair! they arrived in the country, got immediate nhs treatment, a place to stay and money to spend etc..makes your blood boil and my dad aged 85 is almost blind but is still waiting for a cataract op after 3 years! I could go on but my BP is high enough!


----------



## cool john

Lived in englang for 6 years trough travel agency company. I have to say that been German, I had a lot more grief from foreign then I had from the english customers. The company had to hire a few colored skin people or would be classified as a racist company, no matter their experience. Left short after


----------



## John999

I don’t believe this thread is racist, or have anything to do with color skin. It is all about our slavery to words whoever takes advantage of our actual politics

Thanks Tories, Labour and Lib-Dems: British Taxpayers Pay EU Pensions
Thousands of European Union citizens are taking advantage of EU rules which allow them to register as workers here and draw hundreds of thousands of pounds in benefits and pensions — for payments in of as little as £10 per month.
The astonishing swindle is possible because EU rules state that member nations’ nationals have the right to work and draw benefits throughout all components of the the super state.

This rule has allowed what has now been called “National Insurance tourists” to emerge. All that is necessary, under the EU rules, is for an EU national to register as a worker in Britain and make the minimum monthly contribution into the National Insurance system — while drawing out amounts which far exceeds the payments in.

The swindle has become so sophisticated and well-organised that Polish-owned companies with offices in Britain are actively encouraging self-employed people who live and work in Poland to switch their NI payments to Britain, according to news reports.

Apparently all they need to do is present themselves at any Job Centre, get a National Insurance number and then open a UK bank account.
Once those steps are in place, according to reports, front companies claim to employ the EU nationals. This work, which can be done from anywhere by phone or internet, need only be billed as five hours “consultancy” work per month.
The front company issues the “workers” with payslips and pays their NI contributions which are often only around £10 per month. This is a bargain for certain EU member state nationals such as those in Poland, who pay nearly 20 times that amount in their country.

The benefits they draw are also proportionately higher. A basic British pension is £412.75 per month which is far higher than the Polish equivalent of £130.
According to reports, as many as 5,000 self-employed Poles have taken advantage the system in the past year alone, despite still living and working in their home country.

British taxpayers can thank the Tory/Labour/Lib-Dem imposed EU swindle for yet another case of daylight robbery via the confidence trick known as Brussels.


----------



## HappyasLarry

We know through a friend of a friend, a chap and his wife who spend most of their time on the Algarve in a motorhome and spend a lot of time on their boat and jet ski yet the chap is claiming full Incapacity Benefit and pops back every few months if they need to see him, his wife is also claiming this and they told us they also get their house rent paid for and council tax benefit etc yet they are more or less living in the sun full time and getting about 700 quid per month on benefits alone for doing nothing although they are well enough to jet ski etc...the chap supposedly has a bad back! Our friends tried to report them through the Benefit helpline but no one did anything about it and they continue to withdraw large sums of tax payers money for doing ****** all! Btw he is only in his mid 50s and hasn't worked for 10 years and she is the same!!


----------



## John999

*Belief
God
Muhammad
Race
Creation
Qur'an
Sharia law*

*Traditional Islam[/SIZE]*
Allah is one, who has no partners
The final prophet of Islam, no one comes after him
All are equal regardless of color of skin, judged on behavior
Allah created the universe, first humans were Adam and Eve
Revealed to Muhammad from God through the Angel Gabriel
Sacred rules and laws of Islamic life, based on Qur'an and Sunnah

*Nation of Islam[/SIZE]*
Wallace D. Fard came as God incarnate (God is man)
Elijah Muhammad is the prophet to tell about incarnation of Fard
The Black race is superior than others, whites are devils
Black scientists created the plan which repeats every 25,000 years
Black scientists created and revealed the Bible and the Qur'an
Not followed, own-created such as 4-6pm meal or avoid white flour cake meals


The British public are concerned at the rise of Islam in the UK and fear that the country is deeply divided along religious lines, according to a major survey.
More than half the population would be strongly opposed to a mosque being built in their neighbourhood, the study found.
A large proportion of the country believes that the multicultural experiment has failed, with 52 per cent considering that Britain is deeply divided along religious lines and 45 per cent saying that religious diversity has had a negative impact.
The findings, to be published later this month in the respected British Social Attitudes Survey, show that far greater opposition to Islam than to any other faith and reveal that most people are willing to limit freedom of speech in an attempt to silence religious extremists.
Writing in the Times, Lord Carey explains why he has signed up to a call for restrictions on immigration:
"The sheer numbers of migrants ... threaten the very ethos or DNA of our nation.... Democratic institutions such as the monarchy, Parliament, the judiciary, the Church of England, our free press and the BBC ... support the liberal democratic values of the nation. Some groups of migrants, however, are ambivalent about or even hostile to such institutions. The proposed antiwar Islamist march in Wootton Bassett is a clear example of the difficulties extremists pose to British society.
"Furthermore, the idea that Britain can continue to welcome with open arms immigrants who immediately establish their own tribunals to apply Sharia, rather than make use of British civil law, is deeply socially divisive."
See also the Daily Mail, 7 January 2010
And the Daily Express, which headlines its story "Let Christian migrants in first, demands Carey".
Update: See "The church fights back against Islamification" by Damian Thompson, editor-in-chief of the Catholic Herald, who writes:
"We have had to wait decades for this moment, but it has finally happened. A leading British clergyman has said something sensible about immigration.... Politicised Islam is at the forefront of his mind: he knows that Britain's evangelical Christians are fed up with being told to develop ever closer ties with their Muslim neighbours.... In the long term, the future of Western civilisation can be secured only by an alliance between Christians and secularists against the totalitarian ideology of Islamism. That is a strange prospect; and even more uncomfortable is the realisation that Christianity's survival as a mass movement may depend on something as prosaic as immigration control. But that is surely what Lord Carey is hinting at, and it is brave of him to do so."
Further update: See also "Damian Thompson on the 'Islamification' of Britain", ENGAGE, 8 January 2010


----------



## Diane1

Hi to all
Some of you will agree that this topic isn’t only been discussed on this forum. General British families are doing the same at their own homes, with family and close friends. It will be unthinkable to do it at open public with fear of repercussions, with exception to some extreme Party’s. But in reality, the number of those called “minorities” have grown so much that they are now, probably, the majority of the elections voters. The general British public is so unhappy, that half of the population doesn’t vote anymore. Who to vote for??? Is it to late to change the way the country is going??? Probably yes, so why bother??? I do believe that many mp’s and other politicians aren’t happy too, but to stay in they have to fallow the flow. My respect for politicians is low, they change ideas faster then they change shirts, but still, it is our fault. We got lazy; it is easier to moan than it is to take action. So why not in the next elections, we all go out and vote? Vote who? I suggest one of doe’s extreme party’s, not expecting to win, but to show our government that we are unhappy, and if they don’t take serious action, they will risk seriously to have an right wing extreme government in the near future. No one wants it, but extreme actions have to be taken if we really want things to change. We moan and moan, but at the end of the day, we are the one’s who have put, (and still do), those politicians in our government. My question to you all today is; Are you going to move those lazy arses of yours, and vote at this year election, who ever you think is best for us, or are you going, once again, to ignore the situation??? Spain had a civil war; Portugal had a revolution with flowers, so everything is possible. Believe we all miss our once GREAT NATION!!
Regards to all


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Diane

I ask that all members ask there MP if they would that they would support a call for a law where on enter to the UK it is a condition to agree to the statement below.

This is OUR country you are welcome to come here but only if you keep to our ways and laws. If you can't do that then please feel free to find another country. 


Peter


Dear Miss Eagle

You have now been my MP for a number of years. This is the first time that i have asked you a question. Could i please have a yes or no not the usual Political answer you as an MP always give.

This is my country of birth i have seen over a period of time control being taken over by people coming to this country.

This is OUR country you are welcome to come here but only if you keep to our ways and laws. If you can't do that then please feel free to find another country. The question " Are you prepared to ask in the house of Commons if this can be a condition of entry to those wishing to enter the UK "

Please only a YES or NO

Mr Peter F Calder


----------



## HappyasLarry

Another case of one rule for one and one for the other! makes your blood boil!!

Double standards row as Ed Balls refuses to ban smacking as mosque schools to avoid 'upsetting Muslim sensitivities' | Mail Online

Daily Star: Simply The Best 7 Days A Week :: News :: £20m taxpayers money spent on translating languages


----------



## siobhanwf

HappyasLarry said:


> Another case of one rule for one and one for the other! makes your blood boil!!
> 
> Daily Star: Simply The Best 7 Days A Week :: News :: £20m taxpayers money spent on translating languages


If you need to have a document translated here in Portugal you have to pay for it as you do in most other countries. The best the British embassy can offer is a list of translators http://ukinportugal.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/pdf1/translators-lisbon


----------



## kingrulzuk

hiya all
i very much agree with this email
but the problem is this country is called united kingdom right
but where is the unity?
english hate irish and the scotish hate the english and its goes on.
so the outsiders come in the uk and are taking over.
so dont you think its time that we the people of uk make peace and do something about it


----------



## Miguelsantos

Agree. Together you are a Great nation. Been “fighting” each other like you have, it is making you look like a “joke”.
Sorry about that


----------



## Bubbles67

Here...here...

We live in Portugal and even though english is a common second language for many expats here, but:
Would we expect all out Council Paper to be printed in English? NO. 
Would we expect positive discrimination for our children at school? NO
I could say the same for all the points made in this article....Bottom Line we chose to live here and it's up to us to learn the language and accept the culture and traditions.
The UK are far too soft on immigrants and are the UK government not asking why there are so many British National moving out to other parts of the world....I think they should sit down and think about this one. I certainly did not move to Portugal to get better family benefits, or free social housing..........


----------



## siobhanwf

Good for you Bubbles.


----------



## jellybean

The hypocrisy of British immigrants complaining about immigrants in Britain is laughable! Aren't you lucky the Portuguese haven't told you to 'go back where you came from' because you can't string two words together in Portuguese!

The FACT is that Britain would be on it's KNEES if it wasn't for those pesky immigrants. Britain RELIES on immigrants to provide enough key skilled workers such as doctors, dentists, nurses, teachers etc. because BRITISH YOUTHS are too busy binge drinking and spewing up on the side of the road to get themselves the skills and qualifications needed to make themselves useful members of society!

The only person on this thread who has made any sense is Silvers. The rest of you with your sickening ''I'm not a racist, BUT...'' attitudes ought to go back to the UK and carry on banging the BNP drum!

And don't bother trying to engage me in further discussion trying to justify your racist propaganda. I don't interact with fascists either in the real world or the cyber world.

You just needed to be told!


----------



## desres

_Ye ye ................ and who are you to tell anybody ?? 

This is a forum for PEOPLES OPINIONS !! 

And got some news for you ... you need to keep up because Britian is on its knee's with or without expats as i prefer to call them .. 
just like you are in Portugual an expat 

Seems like your just trying to turn this conversation into something it isnt _:focus: 

_Just thought you needed to be told _


----------



## jellybean

And another thing, ALL of you, without exception, emigrated or are thinking of emigrating because you think it will improve your lives in some way - whether it be a better job, better lifestyle or simply better weather. People emigrate TO the UK for a variety of different reasons too, but above all, they also want to improve their lives in some way. 

So stop being so effing judgmental and self righteous!

There, I'm done!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Jellybean

Before i start every day i morn the loss of my first love who was not white like i am. this matter is not open to discussion. So stuff your comment ''I'm not a racist, BUT...''.

This country is being taken over not by the people who come here for a better life but by those who come here and expect to have it changed to their way of life. I think that's what everybody is complaining about

Every member on this Forum has there own story of why they want to move or have moved to Portugal.

Because i run a very busy Franchise i get more than my share of anti-social problems caused by out of control kids who want to act as grown ups. In the last four weeks i have had to call the Police five times. I have had all my car tyres let down one night. 

Now tell me i have no right to retire to another country. 

If you object to the other members who have taken the time to voice there opinion and every member has that right. In the words of whoever said them. If you do not like the way we run our country then you are free to leave. You can change the word country for maybe Forum or whatever you may want to.

Peterfc 666


----------



## mickybob

jellybean said:


> And another thing, ALL of you, without exception, emigrated or are thinking of emigrating because you think it will improve your lives in some way - whether it be a better job, better lifestyle or simply better weather. People emigrate TO the UK for a variety of different reasons too, but above all, they also want to improve their lives in some way.
> 
> So stop being so effing judgmental and self righteous!
> 
> There, I'm done!


Wrong jellybean. I emigrated to Ireland becose my wife is Irish and wanted to return home. So please get your facts right befor you tar all with the same brush.
It is also true that some people will try to get into britain as they will get money and a house free. I agree that most come to better them selfs and make a contribution, but sadly, not all.
It is not rascist to say those who want to change our way of life to how you want it, are not welcome, you try it in Portugal and see how far you get, not very far i suspect. The thing that puzzles me is the way that people will protect the rights of those that want to do harm to people who want to blow the British way of life to bits, such as Hamza the hook handed preacher, or what ever his name is.
If it is rascist to try to protect your fellow human being by wanting to get people like this extradited, then so be it. :confused2:


----------



## jellybean

''This country is being taken over not by the people who come here for a better life but by those who come here and expect to have it changed to their way of life. I think that's what everybody is complaining about''

Yes, the same people complaining about the mosque at the end of the road have no problem at all with all the fish and chip shops and Irish pubs littering the Algarve though, do they? Exactly who is trying to change their host country to their way of life?

Interesting that the people who agree with the racist propaganda are not told to leave the forum! Or is it only the racists who are permitted to express their opinions?

The double standards on here stink.


----------



## mickybob

jellybean said:


> Interesting that the people who agree with the racist propaganda are not told to leave the forum! Or is it only the racists who are permitted to express their opinions?
> 
> The double standards on here stink.


No jellybean, you are give your say arn't you? I wouldn't dream of stopping any one expressing their opinion, unlike some people who shout RASCIST when ever the topic is opened to try to shut them down.


----------



## jojo

jellybean said:


> ''This country is being taken over not by the people who come here for a better life but by those who come here and expect to have it changed to their way of life. I think that's what everybody is complaining about''
> 
> Yes, the same people complaining about the mosque at the end of the road have no problem at all with all the fish and chip shops and Irish pubs littering the Algarve though, do they? Exactly who is trying to change their host country to their way of life?
> 
> Interesting that the people who agree with the racist propaganda are not told to leave the forum! Or is it only the racists who are permitted to express their opinions?
> 
> The double standards on here stink.


I guess it depends on your definition of racist - racial discrimination and racial awareness are two different things!

Keep it clean guys!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## desres

jellybean;
And don't bother trying to engage me in further discussion trying to justify your racist propaganda. I don't interact with fascists either in the real world or the cyber world [/QUOTE said:


> _I was hoping you meant what you said above .. because really you are the 1 turning what peoples opinions are about there OWN country into racist remarks !!
> 
> Take time to read peoples comments properly before you speak & when you do you will realise that your the only person thats talking about racism .. do you get a kick out of turning a conversation into something NASTY ?
> or are you just bored ? :ranger: _


----------



## John999

jellybean said:


> ''This country is being taken over not by the people who come here for a better life but by those who come here and expect to have it changed to their way of life. I think that's what everybody is complaining about''
> 
> Yes, the same people complaining about the mosque at the end of the road have no problem at all with all the fish and chip shops and Irish pubs littering the Algarve though, do they? Exactly who is trying to change their host country to their way of life?
> 
> Interesting that the people who agree with the racist propaganda are not told to leave the forum! Or is it only the racists who are permitted to express their opinions?
> 
> The double standards on here stink.


The fish and chips shops and Irish Pubs in the Algarve, are one of the best sources of income to this country, has the Algarve lives for the holiday makers who choose that location. The reason they exist is to attract business and not to change anyone’s’ way of life. So comparing an Irish pub with a Mosque is probably the biggest racist remark made on this thread. It is obvious that you are not British, so where are you from? I believe you own an apology to any muslin who reads this thread. And to finish my remark, jellybean, racist is the first word out of any racist mouth when things don’t go his way.


----------



## jellybean

jojo said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of racist - racial discrimination and racial awareness are two different things!
> 
> Keep it clean guys!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks Jo, I'll go with the dictionary definition which is ''a hostile attitude towards people of different races'' as, in my opinion, there has been a lot of hostility shown towards people of different races on this thread. That's all. Peace.


----------



## jellybean

John999 said:


> The fish and chips shops and Irish Pubs in the Algarve, are one of the best sources of income to this country, has the Algarve lives for the holiday makers who choose that location. The reason they exist is to attract business and not to change anyone’s’ way of life. So comparing an Irish pub with a Mosque is probably the biggest racist remark made on this thread. It is obvious that you are not British, so where are you from? I believe you own an apology to any muslin who reads this thread. And to finish my remark, jellybean, racist is the first word out of any racist mouth when things don’t go his way.


LOL - not only am I British but I am BLACK British and half my family is muslim. Hence I am far more qualified than you to talk about racial harrassment. The above statement is pathetic, and doesn't even deserve a response.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Jellybean

If you claim that this Forum has Racist replies then name them and let the members Discuss the issue. 

If not let the matter drop before the Fun Police put a stop to this.

Peter 666?


----------



## John999

jellybean said:


> LOL - not only am I British but I am BLACK British and half my family is muslim. Hence I am far more qualified than you to talk about racial harrassment. The above statement is pathetic, and doesn't even deserve a response.


You just proved my point. 
LOL - not only am I British but I am BLACK British and half my family is Muslim. Hence I am far more qualified than you to talk about racial harassment.
You probably are more qualified then I am to do so. It is obvious in your aggressive and erratic attitude that you are the racist here. “I am black so I know better”. What a loud of rubbish.


----------



## mickybob

jellybean said:


> Thanks Jo, I'll go with the dictionary definition which is ''a hostile attitude towards people of different races'' as, in my opinion, there has been a lot of hostility shown towards people of different races on this thread. That's all. Peace.


Ah good, now we have a dictionary definition of what rascism is. If you read carfully what has been said, you will see that you have missunderstood what people mean. No one is being rascist as in your definition, all they are saying is, if you dont like britain as it is ( with all it's faults), you are free to go and find some other place to live, just dont try to change the host nation into something it is'nt. 
You will find that a lot of people have left the UK as it has bent and bowed down to those that want to change it. We like our laws, we don't want Islamic laws thank you very much. That isn't rascist, thats just standing up for your way of life, as said earlyer, it's the rascist that shout rascism first. We dont have a hostile atitude to difernt races, it's what has made britain, but by GOD, we cirtainly do have an atitude to those that want to change our way of life to suit them.


----------



## desres

:bump2: I'm out .. refuse to add to his entertainment :juggle:


----------



## jellybean

John999 said:


> You just proved my point.
> LOL - not only am I British but I am BLACK British and half my family is Muslim. Hence I am far more qualified than you to talk about racial harassment.
> You probably are more qualified then I am to do so. It is obvious in your aggressive and erratic attitude that you are the racist here. “I am black so I know better”. What a loud of rubbish.


The race relations advisor to the metropolitan police is black. The race relations advisor to the London Mayor is black. The head of the Equality & Human Rights Commission (formerly the Commission for Racial Equality) is black. I could go on but I think I've made my point. Again, your comments smack of desperation and prove that you are out of your depth here but please, carry on. I need a laugh!


----------



## jojo

jellybean said:


> Thanks Jo, I'll go with the dictionary definition which is ''a hostile attitude towards people of different races''
> .


er which definition?? Racial discrimination or racial awareness??? Listen, I dont want this thread to get bogged down with the "racist" card. I dont care what colour you are - you could be tartan for all I care! A tartan Jelly bean LOL!!!!

The bottom line is that all countries in the whole world are changing, there are bits of everything getting mixed up - The British national dish is curry - not quite as the indians would make it, but as the British like it and the resaurants in Britain are from all over the world - I'm in Spain and there are all manner of bars - british, irish, lebonese, spanish, italian, brazilian......... What the heck???

The British guard their heritage very closely, but its gradually changing. I personally dont care what people do there as long as they dont try to segregate and learn to accept new cultures, ideas... (I'd say religions, but they're a bit instrumental in this protectivness).

In 100 years time - the world will be one big mix of everything - live and let live!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jellybean

jojo said:


> er which definition?? Racial discrimination or racial awareness??? Listen, I dont want this thread to get bogged down with the "racist" card. I dont care what colour you are - you could be tartan for all I care! A tartan Jelly bean LOL!!!!
> 
> The bottom line is that all countries in the whole world are changing, there are bits of everything getting mixed up - The British national dish is curry - not quite as the indians would make it, but as the British like it and the resaurants in Britain are from all over the world - I'm in Spain and there are all manner of bars - british, irish, lebonese, spanish, italian, brazilian......... What the heck???
> 
> The British guard their heritage very closely, but its gradually changing. I personally dont care what people do there as long as they dont try to segregate and learn to accept new cultures, ideas... (I'd say religions, but they're a bit instrumental in this protectivness).
> 
> In 100 years time - the world will be one big mix of everything - live and let live!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Applause!!!! I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, that's not the majority view on this thread!


----------



## mickybob

jellybean said:


> Applause!!!! I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, that's not the majority view on this thread!


Whats your beef? Just cos people think diferently to you that makes them rascist. I take great exception to being called rascist. But I am proud to stick up for my heritage. I dont want my homeland changed to ways of a forign country. If I dont like my host country, I move. I dont try to change it. I will say again, if protecting my heritage makes me a rascist, so be it. I see it diferently to you, it seems that your saying if britain wont change for you, we are rascist if we opose you. 
To make my point, I dont like Ireland ( and I know a few other brits who don't). So I am moving back to the UK this year. I didn't try to change Ireland to make me feel better.


----------



## jojo

jellybean said:


> Applause!!!! I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, that's not the majority view on this thread!


I know. The reason is that Britain tends to spend so much on enabling "foreigners" to have all their creature comforts etc. The British public dont like it. In the main Brits dont like change and that manifests itself in this sort of discussion! Its then fuelled by rumours, silly e-mails, exaggerated media reports..... No its not all perfect or right all the time, but Britain needs to move on and become like the rest of the world - multi culteral and ultimately coffee coloured!


I would say that my biggest issue with Britain and one of the reasons I left was the "long term" unemployed, who scrounge, claim benefits, breed profusley, expect something for nothing, yob culture, binge drinking, street violence.......... You all know what I mean .(any colour will do lol)! They are British - are we proud?????.

jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> Whats your beef? Just cos people think diferently to you that makes them rascist. I take great exception to being called rascist. But I am proud to stick up for my heritage. I dont want my homeland changed to ways of a forign country. If I dont like my host country, I move. I dont try to change it. I will say again, if protecting my heritage makes me a rascist, so be it. I see it diferently to you, it seems that your saying if britain wont change for you, we are rascist if we opose you.
> To make my point, I dont like Ireland ( and I know a few other brits who don't). So I am moving back to the UK this year. I didn't try to change Ireland to make me feel better.


Mick, while I agree with your sentiments, its become apparent that since travel has become easy, nations are trading and working with each other, all countries are changing. You know that a lot of Spain has turned into "little Britain" - no I'm not keen on it as you know, but gradually its becoming intergrated into Spain. Just one example - most "typically spanish" restaurants now serve hamburgers and chips, pizzas.... cos the Spanish like em. In a few generations time, everywhere will be an amalgam of everywhere, the good bits will stay and the no so good bits will go. 

Britain is a bit of a soft touch for those wishing to immagrate there and I dont necessarily agree with that at all, but apart from that - its simply change that has always gone on, cheap travel and communications have just made it all happen faster!

Jo xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

jellybean

Nobody on this Forum has posted or replied in a racial manner. We are just people why do you feel the need to bring colour to what was a very interesting post. I am lucky to have friends of many nationalities, colours and religions. They are just people sadly it's you who are looking and finding something that is not there. 

I can only speak for myself but i feel offended by your unfounded comments. 

Peter 666?


----------



## jojo

PETERFC said:


> jellybean
> 
> Nobody on this Forum has posted or replied in a racial manner. We are just people why do you feel the need to bring colour to what was a very interesting post. I am lucky to have friends of many nationalities, colours and religions. They are just people sadly it's you who are looking and finding something that is not there.
> 
> I can only speak for myself but i feel offended by your unfounded comments.
> 
> Peter 666?



er....... why??? Lifes too short to be offended by ... well whatever it is you find offensive! Try and keep this thread as a rational discussion. Theres a good chap LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> er....... why??? Lifes too short to be offended by ... well whatever it is you find offensive! Try and keep this thread as a rational discussion. Theres a good chap LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm out Jo, cant stand people who cant admit they made a mistake and read the thread wrong. 

On another matter Jo, i remember you going back to the UK on hols. I think you said you didnt enjoy it and would start a thread on why. Did you wright it? As I am returning, I'd have been interested to read it.

Are you out by the pool? LOL.
Hope not, its pi****g down here.


----------



## jellybean

jojo said:


> I know. The reason is that Britain tends to spend so much on enabling "foreigners" to have all their creature comforts etc. The British public dont like it. In the main Brits dont like change and that manifests itself in this sort of discussion! Its then fuelled by rumours, silly e-mails, exaggerated media reports..... No its not all perfect or right all the time, but Britain needs to move on and become like the rest of the world - multi culteral and ultimately coffee coloured!
> 
> 
> I would say that my biggest issue with Britain and one of the reasons I left was the "long term" unemployed, who scrounge, claim benefits, breed profusley, expect something for nothing, yob culture, binge drinking, street violence.......... You all know what I mean .(any colour will do lol)! They are British - are we proud?????.
> 
> jo xxxx


Again, I couldn't agree with you more Jo!! I left the UK with my teenage daughter for the same reasons. First we moved to the West of Ireland - HUGE mistake. We absolutely hated it. It was like stepping back several decades with people staring at us all the time and actually saying things like ''It must be hot where you come from''!!! Errr...actually LONDON aint that much different 

Here in Portugal, people are so much more welcoming. When we tell them we come from the UK their standard response is 'Now, you are Portuguese!' It makes such a difference to feel welcomed.

You are right, the world is becoming a much smaller place and the attitudes of some people are completely out of step with modern society.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> I'm out Jo, cant stand people who cant admit they made a mistake and read the thread wrong.
> 
> On another matter Jo, i remember you going back to the UK on hols. I think you said you didnt enjoy it and would start a thread on why. Did you wright it? As I am returning, I'd have been interested to read it.
> 
> Are you out by the pool? LOL.
> Hope not, its pi****g down here.


It is a lovely sunny day here today actually (sorry), 23c out by the pool and yes, I've been sitting out there! In fact its colder in the house than it is outside!

As for the UK, yes I did go back for christmas. I was glad to get back. I'm not sure about writing too much about why I dont like it there - its actually hard to put it into words. I found it expensive there (food shopping, eatind, drinking out), it was obviously freezing cold there and theres this feeling of greyness and claustrophobia and the people seem opressed and miserable.

What are you doing in "portugals forum" anyway??? You given up on sunny Spain???

Jo xxx


----------



## John999

I started this thread because it is a subject that many people would have something to say about it. All the opinions count, even the “extreme” ones like we all have seen in the last few posts, from a particular member of the forum. It is obvious to me that his intention is to bring “extreme” comments to it. Believe that we all have shown that racism isn’t the reason of our opinions. Been worried about the way the country is going is, in my opinion, what made us all to post here. It is true that the world is changing; it is truer than any other country is changing the way Britain is going. I do still believe that it is qualifications and not the color or religion, who should dictate to who the job is given. I will believe until the day I die, that whoever moves to your land has the obligation to respect who and what you are or else go somewhere else. I have lived and worked around the world, all my life, and I never seen anywhere what is happening in Britain. It is true that there are racist organizations in the UK, from all religions, if the country wasn’t so lost; half of them had no reason to exist, so we definitely need things to change. What cannot happen is aloud Britain to disappear. The reason this is happening is because the Brits are the most tolerant people in the civilized world. That tolerance aloud half a dozen of “extreme” leaders to bring the country to the chaotic situation we have today. The past shows that tolerance, 1st accepting homosexuality, 1st to accept mix races unions, 1st to accept teenagers to became parents, with or without their parent’s consent, 1st to accept other cultures to have a vote to say in your government, and most of all, the 1st to aloud people who left their country’s looking for a place where they could have a roof over their heads, food on the table, schools for their children, the right to vote, (WOMEN), the right to choose your partner or to get divorced, to have a chance to see your children growing, outside of a war zone, to came and say; we had all that, now we want more, we want to run your country and if you not happy move somewhere else. That is in my opinion, the reality today. I have said everything I had to say about this subject, so I will not post on this thread again
Best wishes to all
John


----------



## coloma gold

John999 said:


> Just received the fallowing email. Does anyone have an opinion about it?
> 
> This also goes for SCOTLAND, WALES & IRELAND!!
> 
> 
> ENGLAND I think this really sums it all up.
> 
> After hearing that many cities did not want to offend other cultures by putting up Xmas lights, so DIDN'T!
> 
> After learning that the British Red Cross shops were instructed not to display Christmas decorations lest they cause offence. (A move which cost them my support thereafter.)
> After hearing that the Birmingham council changed its opinion and let a Muslim woman have her picture on her driver's licence with her face covered. You try it!
> 
> After hearing of a Primary School in Birmingham where a boy was told that for PE they could wear Football League shirts (Aston Villa, Birmingham, West Brom etc) but NOT an England shirt as it could offend others !
> 
> This prompted the editorial below written by a UK citizen.
> and published in a British newspaper.
> 
> IMMIGRANTS. NOT BRITONS, MUST ADAPT.
> 
> Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on London , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Brits.
> 
> However, the dust from the attacks has barely settled and the 'politically correct' crowd begin complaining about the possibility that our patriotism is offending others.
> 
> I am not against immigration, nor do I hold a grudge against anyone who is seeking a better life by coming to Britain . However, there are a few things that those who have recently come to our country, and apparently some born here, need to understand.
> 
> This idea of England being a multicultural centre for community has served only to dilute our sovereignty and our national identity. As Britons, we have our own culture, our own society, our own language and our own lifestyle. This culture has been developed over centuries of wars, struggles, trials and victories fought by the untold masses of men and women who laid down their lives and of the millions of men and women who have sought freedom.
> 
> We speak ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language!
> 
> 
> If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.. If St. George's cross offends you, then you should seriously consider a move to another part of this planet.
> 
> We are happy with our culture and have no desire to change, and we really don't care how you did things where you came from. This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this.
> 
> But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our National Motto, or Our Way of Life, I encourage you take advantage of one other great British freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.
> 
> We didn't force you to come here. If you don't like it GO HOME!!
> 
> You asked to be here.. So accept the country that accepted YOU. Pretty easy really, when you think about it...
> 
> If we all keep passing this to our friends (and enemies) it will also, sooner or later get back to the complainers, lets all try, please.
> 
> No matter how many times you receive it.... please forward it to all you know


I agree with it. We have the same problem in the USA. We have two way roads. If you don't like it, you can turn around and go back.. We are SO intent on trying to cater to everyone else that we lose our own identity..... or should I say, we probably adapt to the identity of those we are trying not to offend. I plan on moving to France shortly.. I don't expect France to adapt to my ways... I am learning THEIR language, customs and regulations. I am not trying to change the French nor should I.


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> It is a lovely sunny day here today actually (sorry), 23c out by the pool and yes, I've been sitting out there! In fact its colder in the house than it is outside!
> 
> As for the UK, yes I did go back for christmas. I was glad to get back. I'm not sure about writing too much about why I dont like it there - its actually hard to put it into words. I found it expensive there (food shopping, eatind, drinking out), it was obviously freezing cold there and theres this feeling of greyness and claustrophobia and the people seem opressed and miserable.
> 
> What are you doing in "portugals forum" anyway??? You given up on sunny Spain???
> 
> Jo xxx


Now you've p****d me off. It's freezing and wet and howling a gale here. No, I have not given up. I explained why in a thread on Sains forum (am I mad thinking this) or somthing like that. Portugal has always interested me, as much as Spain. I'm just keeping up with the gosip, I'm also on Spains forum regularly. So I know what you get up too.Haha

I must agree with jellybean on his comment on Ireland. It was very rare to see coloured people much in Ireland, where I live in Co. Tipperary, there wasn't hardly any coloured people until the "Celtic Tiger", then we needed workers from where ever we could get them. The west of Ireland, wow they would stick out further than a 10 foot willy there. Ireland has always been a bit of rascst country, even the late Phill Lynott was told to f*** off back to where he come from. Funny that it happened in his home city of Dublin. I have had it here being English, it is not nice and on this I can epathise with jellybean. But that does not change the fact that we are not being rascist, just saying, we like our country the way it is, if you dont, then dont come. Simple as that.

Roll on the day I come to Spain/Portugal.


----------



## jojo

I dont necessarily disagree with comments about us keeping our countries as "ours" - no foreigners coming in and changing things, maybe I'm simply playing devils advocate, but maybe since moving to Spain, I've seen how other nationalities have come here and changed it. Then you look at all the countries in the world and you see that there is gradually an amalgam happening.

As I've said in a previous post, we've taken on willingly alot of things from other countries and other countries have done the same. and whats more its been going on for centuries if you think back to how monarchs used to marry from other countries for diplomatic reasons and they brought their language, religions and differences with them

My gripe is the EU which is turning us all into "one" and taking away countries individual differences and ability to help themselves and thats a shame. 

But you have to accept it in the end and stop reading "the Sun" sensational stories about immigrants being given big houses and wads of money. No its not fair, its not right, but its also not common!

Shall we close this thread now before we go around in yet another circle??? I'm saying this cos the OP posted that he was done with it????

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf

jojo said:


> shall we close this thread now before we go around in yet another circle??? I'm saying this cos the op posted that he was done with it????
> 
> Jo xxx




yes please


----------



## desres

Yes its turned VERY SOUR ..


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



desres said:


> Yes its turned VERY SOUR ..


Yes please


----------

